
Restoration of brain circulation and cellular functions hours post-mortem - kensai
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1099-1
======
kensai
Well, last sentence is obviously critical. Although impressive, a healthy
EEG/ECoG signal means all the world for practical purposes.

"We have developed an extracorporeal pulsatile-perfusion system and a
haemoglobin-based, acellular, non-coagulative, echogenic, and cytoprotective
perfusate that promotes recovery from anoxia, reduces reperfusion injury,
prevents oedema, and metabolically supports the energy requirements of the
brain. With this system, we observed preservation of cytoarchitecture;
attenuation of cell death; and restoration of vascular dilatory and glial
inflammatory responses, spontaneous synaptic activity, and active cerebral
metabolism in the absence of global electrocorticographic activity."

